# Best Bernstein and Mahler Biographies?



## mindy (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in the midst of an all-out immersion in Mahler, for the umpteenth time in my life, and many years since the last one. Right now I am focused on the 2nd and 3rd symphonies . I have been watching (over and over and over)an Abbado 2nd and Bernstein 3rd on youtube. I am in awe and astounded by Bernstein's work here. I am also watching dvds on Mahler and his works. 

At this point, I would like to read one (only one) Mahler biography and one (only one) Bernstein bio. I would prefer they be more about music than intimate gossip/soap opera type info. I also do not care for reading every detail of their lives. In the Bernstein bio, I would really like to read about his love for Mahler, with passages quoted from Bernstein himself. (Perhaps there is an article or interview piece that would address this topic better than a bio?) Can you advise me here? I do appreciate your help. Thnx so much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

For me the best Bernstein biography is the one by Humphrey Burton. It's absolutely excellent and packed with information about this complex artist and man. I'm sure it's available through Amazon.


----------

